# A tutorial I did ...



## ilovedisneyland (May 11, 2005)

The Face






What I used ...




All MAC
Swish e/s
Parfait Amour e/s
White Frost e/s
Sweetlust e/s
Beauty Marked e/s
Creme De Violet e/s
Fushia Pigment
Royal Hue Shadestick
Cooled Pink Creme Colour Base
Black Track Fluid Line
ZoomBlack Zoom Lash Mascara
Pink Swoom Blush
BlushBabt Blush
Pink Nouveau l/s
Clear Gloss
Deverish lip liner
LANCOME- Bery lip liner
129 Brush
272 Brush
224 Brush
263 Brush

Start with a clean makeupless face (EEK! this is why i wear makeup ahha)






Then I added the two blushes lavishly on my cheek bones ... I used (Pink Swoon and Blushbaby)





Now the fun part ... eyes I first added cooled pink cream color base to my whole eye lid. After that i used the 272 brush and the e/s sweetlush all over the lid up to the brow, with the e/s white frost i used it right on the brow bone.





I then used the shade stick all over the lid except the brow bone and blended with my fingers.Then with the 224 brush i added fushia pigment right underneith the brow bone and blended down.






After that I added beauty marked with the 272 brush up my lid into the fushia i had just added, and then with the 224 brush i added Creme De Violet over the fushia and blended the two together.











Then with the shade stick i lined my bottom lash line and filled with beauty marked, then with the 263 brush i added blacktrack fluid line to the top and bottom of my lashline and in the water line. I curled my eyelashes (wish a cheap curler) then applied zoom lash to my eye lashes.






Then with my lips, i used the lip liner dervish all over my lips, and lined them with the lancome cherry lip liner. I then added pink nouveau lighty to my lips and topped them off with some clear gloss ... heres the final look!


----------



## Chelsea (May 11, 2005)

you are so hawt. omgz.


----------



## tabgirl (May 11, 2005)

HOT HOT HOT! Love everything about it! THANK you for sharing!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 11, 2005)

HOLY CRAP.....freaking gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the tutorial! I love those colors together! You look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Kittybee (May 11, 2005)

Stunning!! A beautiful FOTD and you're lookin gorgeous


----------



## Juneplum (May 11, 2005)

damn girl! i love it!!! u r pure hotness!!!


----------



## kissablethoughts (May 11, 2005)

.


----------



## littlemakeupboy (May 11, 2005)

holycrap gorgeous


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 11, 2005)

Absolutely love it!


----------



## alt629 (May 11, 2005)

LOVE IT.  thanks!!!!


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 11, 2005)

gorgeous, i loved the colors you used!


----------



## ruby.jinx (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the tutorial, these colors looks terrific. You are so cute!


----------



## Bianca (May 11, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## Pei (May 11, 2005)

Fabulous!


----------



## GoldieLox (May 11, 2005)

WoW! Amazing!


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 11, 2005)

i love it!! awesome job!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (May 11, 2005)

thank you guys soo much <3333333 this was really fun, ive never copied a picture like that (i couldnt fide what they used though)


----------



## joytheobscure (May 11, 2005)

How cool! You look awesome - love the before -during and after photos.


----------



## ooothaoweeooo (May 12, 2005)

wow! fabulous!!!


----------



## mspixieears (May 12, 2005)

*bangs head on table* why oh why did I get rid of my Royal Hue shadestick??? Your tute was wonderful, and the look is so gorgeous, plus you make it look so easy! Thanks so much!


----------



## Crazy Girly (May 12, 2005)

I realy love your style!!!Your so pretty and yu always do a asowme job!!!


----------



## professionaltart (May 12, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 16, 2005)

Why you are gorgeous like that.... I mean... EVEN WITHOUT MAKEUP!!


----------



## Heather_Rae (May 17, 2005)

Gorgeous!  I love tutorials, too!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## iheartgloss09 (May 17, 2005)

AMAZING! thank you i love these tutorials!


----------



## Lumi (May 18, 2005)

gorgeous makeup! And you are beautiful without it BTW


----------



## ilovedisneyland (May 18, 2005)

ahh thats the worst pic without it too, its in a room with crappy lighting and later i realized the bathroom had better lighting. but thanks guys <3


----------



## hotlatinstyle911 (May 18, 2005)

Great job. I will have to try and replicate it if you dont mind. You are very pretty.


----------



## user3 (Jul 13, 2005)

You are just too cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Great tutorial!


----------



## user4 (Jul 15, 2005)

i really like this!!! ty


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2005)

awwwww! you're so darling! thankyou for sharing! i want to use this one day =]


----------



## breathless (Jul 24, 2005)

awwwww! you're so darling! thankyou for sharing! i want to use this one day =]


----------



## xoKVox (Oct 10, 2005)

i love this tutorial and every other one you do

your very good at doing your makeup

i<3 it!

:]


----------



## Magpie (Oct 27, 2005)

Love this look on you.  Also adore your hair, it's so funky


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 27, 2005)

I like the no make-up pic the best.


----------



## cherripi (Nov 9, 2005)

OMG this is perfect!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 11, 2005)

keep em' tutorials coming girl! i love your tutorials always as well as your looks!  Thanks for this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look stunning as always


----------



## michelleee67 (Jan 2, 2006)

gorgeous!!!!!!! both make-up and you!!


----------



## black_crx (Jan 3, 2006)

Well done.. a very nice look for you! I think, you can wear almost everything!! Thanks for tutorial!!


----------



## xxElusivexx (Jan 3, 2006)

I absolutely love your tutorials! The application, colours and blending are amazing


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 2, 2006)

pretty


----------



## chuppachups (Apr 2, 2006)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanks


----------



## x music is love (Apr 2, 2006)

beautiful eyes !  and i absolutely LOVE your hair


----------



## makeup freak (Apr 3, 2006)

well done this is gorgeous does any one know where I can get picture like the face she posted above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please tell me


----------



## MzEmo (Apr 6, 2006)

WOW i love the colors on you. Is that a pearl drum set i see back there? Those are expensive.


----------



## yam900 (Apr 9, 2006)

Lovely colours, great application.  Thankyou.


----------



## theriverjordan (Apr 10, 2006)

This is my fave tutorial so far, it looks amazing! im soo stunned by the finish product! it looks amazing


----------



## Urbana (Apr 10, 2006)

i love every single eyeshadow. the fisrt one is beautiful! i really love those colours


----------



## asteffey (Apr 10, 2006)

i think this look is so adorable on you. nice usage of the word lavishly btw


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 20, 2006)

nice tutorial.you look pretty


----------



## AbercrombieBabe (Mar 15, 2007)

This is one of my favorite looks on you, pink and purple make your eyes POP! I la la love your tutorials <33


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Mar 16, 2007)

so cute!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 16, 2007)

I am so in love with this look and your hair!!!


----------



## breathless (Mar 16, 2007)

thats really pretty!


----------



## BarbaraM (Nov 7, 2007)

formidable
thanks


----------



## meganrose55 (Mar 22, 2008)

Beatiful before and after!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 23, 2008)

Awsome tut, I hope to see more from you.


----------



## mamadiaspora (Mar 24, 2008)

you are freaking stunning!! love your smile


----------



## mreichert (Mar 26, 2008)

You look amazing! LOVE those colors together


----------



## Taghyra (Mar 27, 2008)

Lovely!!!


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (Apr 12, 2008)

yer so cute i totally wanna hang out w. u, nd the makeup came out superb!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

Wooww you look great. i love your tut


----------



## ShexyKristin (May 5, 2008)

Gorge! I love it, looks fabulous on you too, great job!


----------



## cuiran (May 5, 2008)

i love it!! awesome job


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 5, 2008)

this is so awesome. It looks great.


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

This is so soft and pretty!


----------



## Azul (Jan 23, 2009)

Beautiful, thank you so much


----------

